# Hellos anyone helps ?



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm having a problem, my tank is 93cm long, 46.5 cm tall, 46 cm wide, anyone would tell me how many gals that is ?

ThanksQ!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like its between a 50 and 55 depending how accurate the measurements are


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help!
Right now I've got 5 Silver Dollars in, thinking of adding some Tiger/Albino//green Barbs'll it be fine?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

im really not positive sinve ive never kept or liked either of those, but with a 55G, you should be fine. The more tiger barbs the better, because they will nip at each other and other fishes fins. When there are more of them, it curbs the aggression and spreads it out more evenly


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow thanksQ for the quick help!
How many do you think I should get so I don't get overstocked?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

As i said in your other post, about 50 gallons


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Right okay thanksQ!
So what should I add in then?
I believe it is 50 gal and not 55 as I saw someone's looking bigger than mine and it's a 55 gal .


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

It all depends on the type of fish YOU want. My suggestion would be some Cichlids


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks 
Sorry if I bothers you guys too much .
Just hope not to overstock my tank.
I'd love some Barbs with my 5 Silver Dollars, and so is it 50 gal or 55 gal or in between?
I'm confused about Gallons as we don't use those in Singapore, so yeahs ...
It's 3 ft long according to our local LFS .


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

36.6"X18.3"X18" according to a online converter.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want barbs with the silver dollars, I would get some Odessa Barbs or rosy barbs. They are both peaceful and like tobe in schools of at least 3-4. The get to be up to 4 inches but are usually smaller
And yeah, it is a 50 gallon tank


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

its about 200Litres or so


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Woahs I'm loving the peoples here!
ThanksQ! I'll be decorating the tank with more driftwoods and get a lot more prepared before acquiring the new fishes 
Thanks everyone again .


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

P.S - The Aro is my friend's while he's moving his house&&. the Turtle is in a temp. tank.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i was gna say, that aro will totally outgrow that tank in less than a few months...


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeahs he's here temp. while they move.
His tank is double of this


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a 36x18x18 tank is called a 50 gallon breeder here in the US.if you are looking to add the barbs to the tank;i would suggest about 8 of them.


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

What do you think of:

5 Silver Dollars .
8 Barbs .
4 Cories?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends on the type of barbs. Don't get tinfoil barbs, they get to be a foot or so. As for corys, most like to be in groups of at least 6. How about some cherry barbs


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm thinking of 8 Albino/Green/Tiger Barbs and 6 Cories as you suggested . And of course my SDs.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

The large number of tiger barbs should keep the nipping to a minimal (It may even stop it) Instead of corys, you could get some _Brochis splendens_ they are closely related to corys and i think would ad more color seeing ase they have a green color, Hence the common name: Emerald Catfish. But all these fish should be able to fit in your 50 gallon tank. Good luck


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone dumped 2 Tinfoiled Barbs at my doorstep O_O
They're kind of small right now, Iunno what to do with them .


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

seriously?


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Seriously T_T
I am known to keep pets around here, some irresponsible people must have left them for me to take care of them .
One is the Albino variety and one is the one with red fins and Silvery body .
I'm floating them on my tank with a spare fish transporter right now .


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

well they're fine in the 50gal for now, but I recommend either trading them into a LFS or selling them to another hobbyist, as they will get too big in the long run for that tank


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeahs went to a friend of mine


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that sounds fine soul.just make sure you feed your fish a good amount of veggies.collard greens,spinach and such.


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking where are you buying your fish from? Would it be C328 or NKS?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

C327 or NKS? explain?


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

Both are two very good fish shops in Singapore.


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

HAHAs I'm n00b at fish keepings right now, me is buying from cheaper stores right now 
&&. I don't know the short forms, care to type out the whole name?


----------



## darkstar (Nov 25, 2008)

1. Clementi Florist & Aquarium ( C328 )
Block 328, Clementi Avenue 2, Unit #01-210. ( Nearest to cafeteria )
(Closed on Sunday). 

2. Neo Kim Suey AQUARIUM ( NKS )
Blk 211, Hougang Street 21, Unit #01-299.


----------



## Soulmates (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh I've been to Clementi's .


----------

